# Sanitizing/Odor control with Lime?



## debi

Noticing the goat area getting a little stinky!..Want to do a good cleaning, raking up old hay and removing with as many droppings as possible.  This is the outside area and I was wondering if I could cover in lime after cleaning for the bacteria and odor.  Is that safe for goats?  Does anyone have any ideas or suggestions as to what you use?  The inside house I strip and cover in PDZ and air out for about a day.  Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

They sell lime at my local feed store. The powder kind of course. I just sprinkle it and it works lovely! 
Maybe some one a little bit more experienced can help you!


----------



## redtailgal

We dont regularly use lime here, but have on occassion when we've had cattle or calves in the barn.

Usually, I'll clean the area out really well, taking a leaf rake to go over it and get ALL the nasties out, as well as scratching up the ground a little.  I try to get this done before lunch, and let it air out the rest of the day.  I may go back out mid afternoon and rake the ground real good again.  Then as late as I can, I'll put in fresh bedding.

Unless its just sloppy wet, this usually takes care of odor.

You can used lime.  I try not to because it makes my nose run, lol.  I DONT like to put lime down without covering it with something, such as a fresh layer of bedding.  I've seen animals get a chemical burn or reaction from just laying on fresh uncovered lime.


----------



## 77Herford

I use lime and then wait several minutes and then put down bedding.  It works great.


----------



## 77Herford

77Herford said:
			
		

> I use lime and then wait several minutes and then put down bedding.  It works great.


So I clean out the stall first and then spread the lime if its real bad.  Then put down fresh bedding.


----------



## lunaflora

There are two different types of lime that are commonly found in ag or garden supply stores -- dolomite lime (calcium-magnesium carbonate) and hydrated lime (calcium oxide). People tend to get them mixed up but they are NOT the same. 

Hydrated lime is very caustic and will burn. Dolomite lime is just ground up limestone and will not burn. It is totally safe, they can even eat it. Mine always nibble some when I'm putting it out, and I even had a kid dump the whole bag onto himself last time I put it out (he got his head stuck in an almost empty bag and pranced around dumping it on  himself , and no problems, even with getting it all over his face and eyes.  Some people actually mix it into their mineral mix for the goats to eat. For calcium, I guess. 

So when you go to the store, just make sure you get Dolomite Lime, which is often also called Garden Lime....just check the ingredients and make sure you're getting the right thing, and you'll be fine. 

And yes, it does help with smell. I always put it down after I pull up soiled bedding. It's antibacterial/antimicrobial....makes the ground inhospitable to nasties by raising the pH, who tend to like like acidic conditions. If I am in a really stinky stall, or somewhere new kids are going into, I also spray dilute bleach before I put the lime down. May not be the most sustainable solution, but bleach and then lime literally erases odor, even in the barn. Of course then those pesty odor-makers come back in....

Good luck!


----------



## southernstardowns

lunaflora is correct. Lime will work wonders as long as you use the right kind. I use hydrated lime in the barn only after I have had an animal in there for a long time and need to deep clean the stall before another animal is put in the stall. And as said above, make sure you either get it soaked in, allow time for the lime to dissolve and put bedding on top. In all other situations use the rocky, dolomite lime.


----------



## kfacres

I prefer the ag lime-- comes very finely flaked-- and almost dirt cheap.  

Use it all over-- it's not as reactive as people think.

Use it outside- and after a good soaking rain-- it's like concrete.. and works great for basketball courts.


----------

